# CVA Optima Elite 7mm-08



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I bought one of these used for my son's girlfriend or any kids that visit to use.

Who can tell me about it? 

Can you change barrels on these?

How about black powder barrel?

Thanks


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I was looking for a 7mm-08 when I got my sons .243 last week, but we were in a hurry. I know his is a smooth shooting gun. I only got to stack to shots up. But I like the design and workings of his CVA. Prefer it over his NEF


----------



## saltysweet (May 2, 2013)

I bought one for my son with a 50 cal muzzleloader barrel and 7mm08 3 years ago set scopes on both and haven't had to mess with it nice and accurate versatile gun.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Buy a 45-70 barrel ..thread it for a savage breechplug....Then you have a smokeless capable .45 ml.....PM me if you more info......


----------

